# No Sugar Diet & Sugar Content in Food



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

I am now trying a no (ok, low!) sugar diet, on my doctor's recommendation. Can I rely on the Sugar listings on food? (I avoid anything with sugar alcohols.) I am trying to avoid anything with more than 2 or 3 grams per serving. But coconut milk, for example, read "less than 1 gram," which seems unlikely! Has anyone else tried this? Am I botching itby eating coconut milk, spaghetti, etc.?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may depend on how it is made, but coconut milk seems to be commonly used in low carb diets which usually means quite low in sugar.Most of the general lists seem to have a few grams of sugar in a cup (pretty low but not that low) but like I said it may depend on the amount you are using (what the serving size is on that label) and how that particular version is made.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I suppose it depends on exactly what sugars you're trying to avoid/limit. Coconut, although it may be low in some sugars, is relatively high in fructose and that can be a problem for some people (I know I can't eat it without it triggering my symptoms). Not sure about the pasta, but it contains wheat (unless you;re going gluten free), and wheat has fructans in it, which are long-chain fructose molecules; again, this can trigger IBS symptoms for some people.


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,I avoid refined sugars - only cook with pure unpasturized honey. I have found it to be helpful to alleviate constipation. No refined flour either.I guess I cheat a bit because I do eat commercially baked bread (100% whole grain) which usually has some sugar.For me, the main thing was to restrict refined sugar as much as possible. I feel healthier!


----------



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for your responses! As of today, I'm trying an Atkins Diet--no/super low sugar and very low carbs. I'm sticking to meat, nuts, eggs, and cheese for a few days, and then I'll start adding some vegetables or starches, depending on how I feel. Fingers crossed--it's not fun (I miss cake!), but it'll be worth it if I can avoid D and my major problem, Pregnant Woman Stomach.


----------

